# Sagan can keep his rehearsed victory dances



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Just watched the finish of Stage 12 again. Seeing Millar pump the air in real emotioin is what it is about. Sagan's little shinanigans remind me of the gimmicks Tyrel Owens did. Keep that crap in football.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll take the running man over some generic fist pump any day of the week.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Sagan complaint against Goss was like flopping for a charge in NBA basketball. He knows he wasn't going to beat him to the line. Is that all Sagan does against the top sprinters is get behind their wheel and try to sling shot past them. If he was really good like all the tv announcers are making him out to be, he wouldn't have to use the slipstream against the top sprinters.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Skewer said:


> Sagan complaint against Goss was like flopping for a charge in NBA basketball. He knows he wasn't going to beat him to the line. Is that all Sagan does against the top sprinters is get behind their wheel and try to sling shot past them. If he was really good like all the tv announcers are making him out to be, he wouldn't have to use the slipstream against the top sprinters.


So Cav's not as good as everyone makes him out to be because he uses the slipstream of another sprinter to launch?

Gimme a break.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

spookyload said:


> Just watched the finish of Stage 12 again. Seeing Millar pump the air in real emotioin is what it is about. Sagan's little shinanigans remind me of the gimmicks Tyrel Owens did. Keep that crap in football.


I'll second that.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

The wheelies, running man, hulk...I'm a fan. Stoked on the enthusiasm. The fist pumps & other "approved" old guard salutes, not going to take anything away from those but it's nice to see some other things in the mix.

Why all the Sagan hate? I'm like that too when "my guy" doesn't win.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Skewer said:


> Sagan complaint against Goss was like flopping for a charge in NBA basketball. He knows he wasn't going to beat him to the line. Is that all Sagan does against the top sprinters is get behind their wheel and try to sling shot past them. If he was really good like all the tv announcers are making him out to be, he wouldn't have to use the slipstream against the top sprinters.


I watched it again. Sagan was looking down at something when Goss moved over slightly. When Sagan looked up again, he wasn't expecting Goss to be there and he over-reacted. I see no need for relegation if Sagan isn't paying attention.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Sagan has mad skills, maybe just not for dancing. I'm sure he'll perfect it by the time he's done with it all!
Oh, by the way, Caturday!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Kid has mad bike handling skills...just lacks in the class department. Like Cav, his head will deflate a bit as he gets on in his career.


----------



## tetter (Jun 28, 2008)

Come on really? So you get 5seconds to celebrate a 200+ km race day in the biggest event in cycling, do whatever the hell you want. He hasn't been grotesque with any of it, its been a little goofy and fun nothing wrong with that in a sport in which seems a little corporate and boring at times. and as far as the thing yesterday i have watched Cav, Thor and Gripple all do the same thing, you feel cut off your going to show your disprovel even if your just in your car you sure as hell going to show it in a sprint finish. get the stick out of where ever it is lodged and loosen up a bit.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

tetter said:


> Come on really? So you get 5seconds to celebrate a 200+ km race day in the biggest event in cycling, do whatever the hell you want. He hasn't been grotesque with any of it, its been a little goofy and fun nothing wrong with that in a sport in which seems a little corporate and boring at times. and as far as the thing yesterday i have watched Cav, Thor and Gripple all do the same thing, you feel cut off your going to show your disprovel even if your just in your car you sure as hell going to show it in a sprint finish. get the stick out of where ever it is lodged and loosen up a bit.


I am just saying they look rehearsed and fake. No real emotion in them. If winning is so easy he can plan his dance, he should be winning more. Winning yesterday meant something to Millar. He worked his ass off and got the breakaway victory. His happiness looked genuine. Sagans look like they draw a victory salute out of a hat before the stage and he perfoms it like a monkey on a grinder box.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I think it is ok, really.
I believe he is having fun. IMHO, he is a pretty goofy kid. I dont see the TO attitude in his celebration. 
Check out the nerdy laugh, after being asked about his finish.
Nbc Sports: Sagan: 'Today I was Forrest Gump' - Bing Videos


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

+1 for Caturday!

And "he should be winning more"? Come on man...surely you've seen every 2011-2012 stage win & jersey the kid has collected.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Skewer said:


> If he was really good like all the tv announcers are making him out to be, he wouldn't have to use the slipstream against the top sprinters.





spookyload said:


> If winning is so easy he can plan his dance, he should be winning more.


Possibly the two dumbest comments ever to appear in the Pro Cycling forum.

Exactly how many wins will it take to confirm Sagan as winner? I understood that argument when he won everything in sight at the AToC where the competition was questionable, and it had some small amount of merit at Tour de Suisse, a climber's race. But he has three wins and the Green Jersey at the freakin' TdF!

And "using the slipstream" somehow makes him inferior? Seriously? In cycling?

Yikes.

JSR


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

sorry, just not a fan of rehearsed antics...don't care for windmill windups before spiking the ball, hanging on the rim, flying chest bumps, imaginary cell phones, yadda yadda.

Tommy V blowing a little kiss when he won his stage was a better gesture than anything Sagan's come up with.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Come on, folks, he's a kid having fun. You know, fun? That he gets more opportunities to come up with new salutes is to his credit. 

Besides, I liked the hulk. He seems likeable.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Oxtox said:


> sorry, just not a fan of rehearsed antics...don't care for windmill windups before spiking the ball, hanging on the rim, flying chest bumps, imaginary cell phones, yadda yadda.
> 
> Tommy V blowing a little kiss when he won his stage was a better gesture than anything Sagan's come up with.


Thomas' kiss not rehearsed? gimme a break, he probably spends hours in front of the mirror each morning.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

*This thread:*


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

I enjoy Sagan's enthusiasm and his self expression - it's harmless!


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

You're right...clearly he should be winning more


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

EuroSVT said:


> You're right...clearly he should be winning more


This proves nothing.

Othar than, he knows how to cross the line first.


Lulz.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

If the celebration (the "Hulk") he did after beating the best sprinters in the world in a straight up drag race, in the biggest race in the world looked rehearsed then you've just got a bias. He had just achieved a milestone in his young career and his celebration was real. The rest? C'mon, this sport could use a little more personality. I hope this kid keeps growing and winning. He makes the intermediate stages exciting.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

Bah. Sagan is top notch. You are just hatinng


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

JohnHenry said:


> This proves nothing.
> 
> Othar than, he knows how to cross the line first.
> 
> ...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

As if any of these victory antics by the usual suspects are not rehearsed...

fc


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

JSR said:


> Possibly the two dumbest comments ever to appear in the Pro Cycling forum.
> 
> Exactly how many wins will it take to confirm Sagan as winner? I understood that argument when he won everything in sight at the AToC where the competition was questionable, and it had some small amount of merit at Tour de Suisse, a climber's race. But he has three wins and the Green Jersey at the freakin' TdF!
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Some of the comments on here are simply absurd. Those two are among the most ridiculous I have ever read. I am still surprised that some people are totally clueless about pro-cycling.

Listen up, to those that are ignorant. Sagan is a total stud...PERIOD!!!! You just don't accomplish what he has by luck, gimmicks, shenanigans and the like. YOU DON"T. 

Also, @ Spooklyload, Goss was clearly in error on Stage 12. Sagan was looking down because sprinters do that when undergoing maximum effort. He was not looking down AT something. What do you think he was doing? Admiring his socks? Give me a break. Sagan kept his line. Goss swerved way too much. It looked like Sagan was gaining ground on Goss. Perhaps enough to win. We will never know though because Goss screwed the pooch.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I was stoked*

for Millar. won from the front, you can see the second and third kick he gave to win that

Sagan is having fun, I have no problem with that

they are sprinters, they are cocky, tens shocked


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

Sagan has 3 career tdf wins, Millar has 4. Maybe Sagan will run out of good ideas by the time he finally gets 4.

the fact is, hes a sprinter, and wins races, and has stages and races that are set up for him, or other sprinters to win. He knows he will have wins, and can plan ahead a bit more than a tt specialist. I think that part of a sprinter's mindset is the confidence to expect a win based on the topography of a race, and the bravado, or perhaps ego, to plan how he will react if he wins. 

I'm glad Millar won, as a Scot descendant, but this is apples to oranges. His win was down to the wire, and not very expected. He didn't have much time to think of a celebration, and was totally pumped up when he hit the line.

Its not like he's been planning a truly emotional fist pump celebration for the last week, just so he could show up those sprinter punks.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Sagan should learn not to complain when other people chop you, it's not like Cavendish does that all the time... oh wait.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

kmunny19 said:


> Sagan has 3 career tdf wins, Millar has 4. Maybe Sagan will run out of good ideas by the time he finally gets 4.
> 
> the fact is, hes a sprinter, and wins races, and has stages and races that are set up for him, or other sprinters to win. He knows he will have wins, and can plan ahead a bit more than a tt specialist. I think that part of a sprinter's mindset is the confidence to expect a win based on the topography of a race, and the bravado, or perhaps ego, to plan how he will react if he wins. ..


When I saw the thread title I expected something crazy. I watched some recap vids and Sagan's victory dance is fairly mild compared to the post-race celebration by the [then] self-proclaimed "greatest of all time":


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Tschai said:


> Also, @ Spooklyload, Goss was clearly in error on Stage 12. Sagan was looking down because sprinters do that when undergoing maximum effort. He was not looking down AT something,.


Please watch it again. Goss, who was winning the sprint was not looking down. Watch yesterday, Greipel doesn't look down when he is sprinting, neither was Sagan. I have been watching pro cycling for 20 years on TV. You are the first person to tell me sprinters look down when they sprint. I just watched the ToC finishes again after reading your post. Sagan wasn't looking down when he sprints BTW.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Getting over the line first (or getting your guy over the line first) is the name of the game.

I usually root for the old guys like Hincapie or Voigt. 

Still, I have to admit that Sagan is the Story/Rider of the Year. 

For the young guys in the sport, he has really been something to watch. Phinney... meh. King... King who? Hesjedal? Maybe. A Giro win is impressive, but the consistency of Sagan's efforts has been a welcome surprise. 

If he wants to mug a little for the cameras, he is just getting that much more attention for his sponsors as they replay his antics on sports shows. That is what he really gets paid to do. Give the man a performance bonus and a raise.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

If I had even an ounce of the talent these guys have to win a sprint, I'd pull out my schlong and do the windmill... there's your victory salute.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

PhotonFreak said:


> When I saw the thread title I expected something crazy. I watched some recap vids and Sagan's victory dance is fairly mild compared to the post-race celebration by the [then] self-proclaimed "greatest of all time":


OMG, that was awesome.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

jlandry said:


> If I had even an ounce of the talent these guys have to win a sprint, I'd pull out my schlong and do the windmill... there's your victory salute.


Cav just points at his schlong


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow at Sagan on the Cat 1 climb today. He's going to win green many times in his career.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Sagan dug deep today! I hope that Liqui is paying him some bonus monies, because he's doing the team very proud.

A quote from someone on twitter today:

"All your hills are belong to Sagan"


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I love his goofy laugh. Hurrr huurrr.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

> I have been watching pro cycling for 20 years on TV. You are the first person to tell me sprinters look down when they sprint


How about getting on your bike and trying to sprint yourself ? You'll realize fairly fast that you have a natural tendency to look down when sprinting.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

PhotonFreak said:


> When I saw the thread title I expected something crazy. I watched some recap vids and Sagan's victory dance is fairly mild compared to the post-race celebration by the [then] self-proclaimed "greatest of all time":


Sagan should totally do that for his next celebration. Awesome video.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

spookyload said:


> Please watch it again. Goss, who was winning the sprint was not looking down. Watch yesterday, Greipel doesn't look down when he is sprinting, neither was Sagan. I have been watching pro cycling for 20 years on TV. You are the first person to tell me sprinters look down when they sprint. I just watched the ToC finishes again after reading your post. Sagan wasn't looking down when he sprints BTW.


Uh, right. In this sprint, Greipel looks down at least 3 or 4 times, as do some of the others. 

Down Under Classic 2012 highlights - YouTube

More looking down.
Tour de France 2012: stage 12

and more from Stage 13, including Greipel and Sagan
Tour de France 2012: stage 13 - video highlights | Sport | guardian.co.uk

Have a nice day.


----------



## ulrichw (Oct 16, 2009)

Tschai said:


> Uh, right. In this sprint, Greipel looks down at least 3 or 4 times, as do some of the others.
> 
> Down Under Classic 2012 highlights - YouTube
> 
> ...


Actually, most of the time, they're not looking down, but looking *back* under their arms. Sagan may have been trying to see if anyone else was coming from behind before making his final move.

You'll note that in the sprint where Goss hooked Sagan, Goss looks "down" (i.e., back) and sees Sagan coming around to the left. Shortly afterward he makes his move to the left.

I think Sagan was passing a little more closely then he expected, and because of a trick of balance, his move ended up a little more abrupt than he intended - net result: what was an interesting green jersey competition is no more.

I think the Jury was a little harsh, but given that they called a gap between them and the next group, a mere relegation would probably not have been enough of a penalty.

It's a shame, because I don't think Goss really needed to make that move - I think Sagan might've beat him in this sprint, but there would have been enough points in the remaining stages for Goss to still make it a competition (until Sagan did what he did on Stage 14, that is - the kid is impressive).


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

ulrichw said:


> Actually, most of the time, they're not looking down, but looking *back* under their arms. Sagan may have been trying to see if anyone else was coming from behind before making his final move.
> 
> You'll note that in the sprint where Goss hooked Sagan, Goss looks "down" (i.e., back) and sees Sagan coming around to the left. Shortly afterward he makes his move to the left.
> 
> ...


Nope, they are looking down as doing so helps maintain maximum effort for as long as possible. They can't look down the entire sprint because that would be dangerous. This is clearly demonstrated by the sprinters who are trying to out sprint someone in front of them. They don't give a rat's anus who is behind them because they are trying to get to the lead. If looking down was not part of maintaining and/or providing maximum effort, it would be pretty stupid to do so coming from behind. What a glorious waste of effort it would be. 

Sprinters expect others to pass closely out of their slipstream. I have no idea what you mean by trick of balance. Sagan was clearly gaining on Goss. My guess is that Goss decided to veer towards the left slightly to slow down Sagan. Sprinters do this all the time without getting penalized. It is often a matter of degrees. However, instead of veering slightly, he veered way too abruptly.


----------



## ulrichw (Oct 16, 2009)

Tschai said:


> Nope, they are looking down as doing so helps maintain maximum effort for as long as possible. They can't look down the entire sprint because that would be dangerous. This is clearly demonstrated by the sprinters who are trying to out sprint someone in front of them. They don't give a rat's anus who is behind them because they are trying to get to the lead. If looking down was not part of maintaining and/or providing maximum effort, it would be pretty stupid to do so coming from behind. What a glorious waste of effort it would be.


I will concede that they're not always looking back, but I think you're overstating your case. Sprinters definitely do care about who's coming from the back - for many different reasons: 1. To know which way to move to make a pass as hard as possible, 2. To gauge if a full effort is necessary (in past years Cav would frequently do this as he "cruised" to victory with a huge gap) 3. To figure out how much of a bike toss is necessary. 4. To know whether they have enough of a gap to celebrate on the line



Tschai said:


> Sprinters expect others to pass closely out of their slipstream. I have no idea what you mean by trick of balance. Sagan was clearly gaining on Goss. My guess is that Goss decided to veer towards the left slightly to slow down Sagan. Sprinters do this all the time without getting penalized. It is often a matter of degrees. However, instead of veering slightly, he veered way too abruptly.


What I mean is that I give him the benefit of the doubt: I think he intended to just gently drift to the left, but when you're out of the saddle cranking as hard as you can, it's sometimes tough to make gradual motions, and what he intended to be a gentle move became a hook.


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

jlandry said:


> If I had even an ounce of the talent these guys have to win a sprint, I'd pull out my schlong and do the windmill... there's your victory salute.


Effen A...TFF!

Sagan is learning a lot in this Tour as he has gotten beat at the intermediate sprint points by Greipel and Cav etc. This is only the beginning for him. For him to climb the way he did today and finish second is more evidence of his potential. If Sanchez had not been there, it would have been another stage win. 

I like his antics personally. He's a goofy kid having fun with his immeasurable talent. 

Run, Peter, Run!


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

ulrichw said:


> I will concede that they're not always looking back, but I think you're overstating your case. Sprinters definitely do care about who's coming from the back - for many different reasons: 1. To know which way to move to make a pass as hard as possible, 2. To gauge if a full effort is necessary (in past years Cav would frequently do this as he "cruised" to victory with a huge gap) 3. To figure out how much of a bike toss is necessary. 4. To know whether they have enough of a gap to celebrate on the line
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is that I give him the benefit of the doubt: I think he intended to just gently drift to the left, but when you're out of the saddle cranking as hard as you can, it's sometimes tough to make gradual motions, and what he intended to be a gentle move became a hook.


They look down way too much in any given sprint for it to be any meaningful part of anything other than part of their effort. Cyclists talk about situational awareness all the time. They tend to know where others are without having to bob their heads up and down multiple times during a sprint.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

burgrat said:


> Cav just points at his schlong


Ha! That's even better than Maurice Green's shoes!

Sagan is awesome and I like every celebration he does. :thumbsup:


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

IMHO Sagan's victory salute are way better than pointing a hand pistol to someone.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

spookyload said:


> Please watch it again. Goss, who was winning the sprint was not looking down. Watch yesterday, Greipel doesn't look down when he is sprinting, neither was Sagan. I have been watching pro cycling for 20 years on TV. You are the first person to tell me sprinters look down when they sprint. I just watched the ToC finishes again after reading your post. Sagan wasn't looking down when he sprints BTW.


You should have been watching for 21 years, mate. In 1991 Djamolidine Abdhujaparov (I think that's how you spell it) won the green jersey in the TdF but on the very last stage he crashed spectacularly... because...

he was looking down as he accelerated and went off his line. By the time he looked up he was 3 feet from a railing on the side that caught his front wheel, flipped him over and sent him cartwheeling in front of the peleton at 40 mph. All while wearing a track hair net.

As for this year I don't think that Goss meant to wave off his line, but there seems to have been a lot of problems with the sprint this year, so I reckon they were trying to make an example of him. 

As for Sagan... He is an extremely talented bike rider, and is the personality we've been waiting for since Mario Cipollini hung up his tiger print skin suit. Good on him, I say.


----------



## ulrichw (Oct 16, 2009)

gordy748 said:


> spookyload said:
> 
> 
> > Please watch it again. Goss, who was winning the sprint was not looking down. Watch yesterday, Greipel doesn't look down when he is sprinting, neither was Sagan. I have been watching pro cycling for 20 years on TV. You are the first person to tell me sprinters look down when they sprint. I just watched the ToC finishes again after reading your post. Sagan wasn't looking down when he sprints BTW
> ...


Front screen grab clearly showing Goss with his head down.

Top-level screen grab showing Goss looking down, and I believe back as Sagan starts his sprint to the left - his head motion to the left is more obvious if you watch the HD video.


----------



## durilium (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll be honest, Sagan is just about the only reason I am still watching an otherwise predictable tdf, he's made the race exciting and he is obviously naturally talented and does not know his own strength, a joy to watch!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

The goofy laugh makes everything he does forgivable.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Did any of you see the one of the Uskatel (sp?) riders teasing him when he was going for the intermediate sprint?

I'm beginning to think this guy could be a GC contender. He's only 22-23, and he can climb that good, with that much bulk on him. If he slims down, without losing too much of his power, he could be a team leader in 3-4 years.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

We could argue that the Hulk was nothing original... but as long as he doesn't pull a Hulk like the original, he's fine to me.


----------



## Rundfahrt (Jul 16, 2012)

How does the OP know he actually rehearsed these celebrations?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

In a recent interview Sagan said that his buddies help him decide the victory dance. 

Sagan interrupted his own interview more than once with his goofball laugh. Hurr hurrr. He's just a goofy kid. It's difficult to dislike the guy once you realize that he's just a kid with phenomenal talent. He is not some cocky a-hole. 

He also said that his hometown friends from Slovakia have helped him. Just imagine this kid over internet chat with his highschool friends.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Do some people not actually pay attention to the Tour? Sagan hasn't done anything that hasn't already been done before. 
Phone calls, chest thumps, archery, pistols, trumpets, pacifiers, rocking babies, running men, oh my!

Running man... Tour de France finish compilation - YouTube


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

"When Sagan got his first good mountain bike from his dad, he proceeded to jump it from his 10 foot garage roof."

How can you not like that? 

I haven't seen a star shine this bright in a while.

Someone should offer him a ton of money next year. $10 million from Trek or Specialized 

fc


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Compare Frederigo's stage 15 salute to 2:36 here: Wedding Crashers - Chaz (will ferrell) - YouTube


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Who gives a crap about victory dances. This kid is going to get Porsche if he finishes in Paris in green. 

Sagan Set To Win Porsche In Paris | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

spookyload said:


> Just watched the finish of Stage 12 again. Seeing Millar pump the air in real emotioin is what it is about. Sagan's little shinanigans remind me of the gimmicks Tyrel Owens did. Keep that crap in football.


I agree. I'm not a fan of asinine celebration. Leave the organized dance routines to the idiots of the NFL.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

My rehearsed victory dance was known as "Smokin". I would pretend I was smoking a cigarette (pop it in the mouth and then pop it out) as I crossed the line. Not bad, eh? In any case, I was virtually a non-smoker.


----------



## Rundfahrt (Jul 16, 2012)

My favorite was when I went on a suicide break in a race and held it. Before the race I told my team if I felt good I was going to roll the dice and try a breakaway. At the finish I mimicked blowing on a set of dice and rolling them.


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

Back when I played high school football I had a touchdown celebration all planed out..........................................I never scored that touchdown. GO GET EM PETER!!!


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been working on a special look for when I get to the finish line first... Blue Steel.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

spookyload said:


> Just watched the finish of Stage 12 again. Seeing Millar pump the air in real emotioin is what it is about. Sagan's little shinanigans remind me of the gimmicks Tyrel Owens did. Keep that crap in football.


I agree, but also remember that most of them are still kids and eventually grow up - except Owens. Never liked that guy.


----------



## edthehead (Mar 26, 2010)

Sagan's antics are what cycling needs, to remain and or gain popularity amid a ridiculous summer full of cheaters etc...

I say dance your funny talking arse off Sagan, that is when your not signing boobies.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

He's just a goofy kid having fun. He's not like TO or any other dumbass NFLers. His stuff is in fun, not, "look at me and how awesome I am". Not like some a-hole who gets a sack down 21 points with a minute left in the game and acts like he won the Super Bowl. Football is getting harder to watch.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Sagan is so awesome that next time, he should learn to speak English, so that we could understand him more. 

I also like the interview he'd did after signing the boobies.

"LL Sanchez got the stage win, because I was eating and not paying attention"


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

More pics here: Video Pro Bike: Peter Sagan's Cannondale SuperSix EVO Hi-Mod | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow! Cannondale did a pretty good job. Suit him well.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

He is good and still young (22yrs old) so let him enjoy himself. Give him a few more years and he will just raise his hands or punch the air. 

Millar is already a seasoned pro at 35 yrs old and his last win in the TdF, before stage 12 of this years TdF, was a few good years ago and he has been on long breaks in the last few TdF only to be reeled back within 1km or less and so he was obviously quite pumped when he won that Stage.

_Actually, then again (Sagan) maybe not, Contador (30) still does the 'pistol' or was it the 'bow and arrow' when he wins._


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

vismitananda said:


> Wow! Cannondale did a pretty good job. Suit him well.


Gaudy, cheap looking...sure.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> Gaudy, cheap looking...sure.


Which is OK with me on plastic bikes.


----------

